# Looking for temporary fostering



## LMS25 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello,

I am looking for someone who could foster our two male 8 year old indoor cats. Unfortunately we are having to move out of our flat at the end of the month and back into our parents who already have an old cat and wouldn’t accept others into the household. I would really like them to be fostered until we are able to move out again and can take them back. My partner and I have both tried our families and friends who are either not able to or already have cats or large dogs.

We are from Edinburgh but my partners family live in Hawick so the borders would be fine too. I am not having much luck finding out information online and I'm reluctant to post a wanted ad on gumtree or a website similar. If anyone has any recommendations I would really appreciate it as we are really hoping we don't need to rehome them. 

Thanks


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I volunteered to do fostering for a rescue but was turned down because they aren't taking on anyone due to Covid restrictions. Otherwise I would have loved to have helped as live not too far away in Northumberland. Hope you managed to find someone.


----------

